# Early delivery



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Is any one getting their iPad 2 earlier then the original delivery dat?  If so, how much earlier?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

my ipad 2 said it would not ship till the 1st and it shiped yesturday!
sylvia


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I ordered right when it went on sale on the 11th.  Original estimate in the confirmation e-mail was delivery the 18th to 25th.  Once it shipped, FedEx's estimate as the 17th.  I ended up getting it delivered on the 15th.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I ordered mine three minutes after they went on sale and it wasn't delivered until the 23rd, 12 days later.  Later than the shipping time by over a week.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I ordered 4 for work (16GB AT&T, two white, two black) and got an original shipping estimate of April 1, for delivery on the 6th/8th.  They all shipped on Wednesday.  The white ones just got to Memphis this morning, while the black ones left there at about the same time, presumably on their way to Chicago.  I expect they'll all come on Monday or Tuesday.

The one I ordered for myself (black 64GB AT&T) still shows shipping on April 11th, even though many people with estimates even further out have recently had them pulled up to an earlier date.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

The 2nd iPad I ordered for my mom had an estimated ship date of April 1 but the status just changed to Prepared for Shipment. Does anyone know how long it will be now until it actually ships? Will it still be April 1? Thanks!


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

amyrebecca said:


> The 2nd iPad I ordered for my mom had an estimated ship date of April 1 but the status just changed to Prepared for Shipment. Does anyone know how long it will be now until it actually ships? Will it still be April 1? Thanks!


From what I've seen it should be delivered within about 4 days of shipment.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

OK, here is the scoop. I paid with my bank check card just got a call from bank thinking it was a fraudulent charge. I made sure they knew it wasn't. I then got on the phone with Apple and they tried to process the payment again. They tell me it still would not go through. I had to call the bank again and they tell me that it was approved. Sure enough I check my bank account and it is there. 

I'm so excited because I am in the preparing to ship stage, so I'm thinking it is shipping sooner. According to the Apple representative it still is not shipping until April 1 which is my original ship date. At least they have the money and everyone is happy. Next time I'll just use my credit card and pay it off when it gets charged. 

UPDATE: The Apple representative, Pam, just called me back to let me know that everything was fine. I told her that I was on the phone when it hit my bank. She was so nice. She still says it won't ship until April 1. But at least I know it is on time. 

2nd UPDATE: I'm now watching the account constantly, but my status returned to Not Shipped Yet. Maybe it is prepared already?


----------

